# fashion statement



## hibiscus_red

How could i say "fashion statement" in french? The context is "everyone wants to make their own fashion statement".

Any ideas?

Je veux savoir comment dire "fashion statement" en francais. le context c'est "tout le monde veut faire so propre <fashion statement>"

Vous avez des idées?

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## linguist786

Tout le monde veut montrer sa propre déclaration de la mode?

grr.. sounds too literal, doesn't it?


----------



## geve

Do you have more context, hibiscus red?
Does the sentence mean that everyone wants to express their opinion on fashion, or wants to create their own fashion?


----------



## emma42

Tout le monde veut demontrer son style particulier de la mode?

son cachet particulier?


----------



## justcurious

That's a tough one !
I might use an expression "chacun veut affirmer son style" but "style" is not exactly the same as "fashion", I know.
Can anybody think of something better ?


----------



## justcurious

ah oui tiens ! "démontrer son sens personnel de la mode"


----------



## mytravellady

Hello  Any piece worn with even simple clothing can make a fashion statement all by itself.  my try "N'importe quel accessoire porté même avec un habillement simple peut faire un ? de mode tout par lui-même."  Thanks


----------



## wildan1

peut-être _créer un look_


----------



## mackrie

Comment l'utilise-t-on comme un substantif?
Par exemple: The most remarkable fashion statement you can bring to your beach is your own body.


----------



## Quantz

Très difficile. "Fashion statement" est partout dans les magazines de mode, mais la formule est coriace en français.


----------



## Moon Palace

Effectivement, pas facile. Dans cette revue récente, on parle de "_credo de la mode"? _


----------



## Quantz

Ou bien "credo mode" tout court.


----------



## Quantz

(clin d'œil à Moon Palace)

Un exemple de cette formule si coriace en français.

"He wore a tie, arty but smart Armani. This was his little fashion statement."

"…little fashion statement" : son petit credo mode, son petit affichage mode, sa petite figure de mode (comme on dit "figure de style").

Épineux, l'anglais est si évident, le français si pataud…


----------



## Cath.S.

_Son petit clin d'œil à la mode._


----------



## Moon Palace

J'ai droit à une deuxième chance? 
_sa petite griffe de mode? _


----------



## mgarizona

Cath.S. said:


> _Son petit clin d'œil à la mode._



I think that would be more "His small nod to fashion" which is nowhere near as bold a thing as even the smallest 'fashion statement." 

Does "affichage mode" really not work? I love the sound of that myself.

My own try: C'était sa petite prise de position dandy <g>


----------



## mgarizona

"Credo (de la) mode" sounds very over-arching, more akin a person's 'fashion principles" as it were. A 'fashion statement' is always a singular piece or ensemble which betrays a person's usually well-hidden fashion consciousness.


----------



## Cath.S.

mgarizona said:


> I think that would be more "His small nod to fashion" which is nowhere near as bold a thing as even the smallest 'fashion statement."
> 
> Does "affichage mode" really not work? I love the sound of that myself. Un évêque a dû  quitter sa prison de chair, parce que pour une fois je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec toi._ Affichage mode_,  je n'ai jamais entendu (alors que _fashion statement_ est très courant) et je ne suis pas sûre que ce serait compris, à mes oreilles cela sonne assez artificiel.
> 
> My own try: C'était sa petite prise de position dandy <g>


Je préfère ma propre proposition, en partie parce que l'expression est courante.
_Prise de position_ me semble un peu littéral. C'est mon avis et je le partage, mais il se peut qu'il soit absolument minoritaire !


Edit
Il se peut aussi que j'en change. La traduction, chez moi, est parfois un plat qui se mange froid.


----------



## Razorlight

Et pourquoi pas _"sa phase mode" _? 

De toute façon pour traduire cela il faudra forcément utiliser une licence poétique  !


----------



## Cath.S.

Je reprends ta piste, finalement, M. 
_Sa petite radicalité élégante ?_
Pfff... il se fait tard.


----------



## WillHelpIfICan

sa (petite) touche stylée
sa touche vestimentaire unique
sa marque de fabrique mode
sa marque de fabrique fashion


----------



## Jasmine tea

statement me fait penser à revendication.

la seule petite note avec laquelle il affichait son goût fashion
la seule touche qui laissait devenir son penchant mode

SORRY
la seule petite touche qui laissait DEVINER son penchant mode


----------



## archijacq

sa petite concession à la mode


----------



## Quantz

archijacq said:


> sa petite concession à la mode


Chère archi,

J'avais en effet pensé à _concession_, mais cela donne l'impression d'un choix à contrecœur, non ?


----------



## WillHelpIfICan

Jasmine tea said:


> statement me fait penser à revendication.




I think it's more about "affirmation" (En) rather than "_revendication_" (Fr).

A "fashion statement" is all about "*drawing attention*" to you, as if to say, "Hey, look at me! This is how you (should) do it!".


----------



## Quantz

sa façon d'adhérer à/de suivre/ la mode


----------



## WillHelpIfICan

Quantz said:


> sa façon d'adhérer à/de suivre/ la mode




A fashion statement does not follow fashion._
Au contraire_, it *sets itself apart from the prevailing trend* (se démarque, se détache). It sets the tone / trend. A trend-setter of sorts!

I'd love to find the French equiv!


----------



## Quantz

WillHelpIfICan said:


> A fashion statement does not follow fashion._
> Au contraire_, it *sets itself apart from the prevailing trend* (se démarque, se détache). It sets the tone / trend. A trend-setter of sorts!
> 
> I'd love to find the French equiv!



I know it does not _follow_, but the english here is so efficient… and french is so awkward.


----------



## Jasmine tea

son coup de nez à la mode...? 
Is that what you're saying?


----------



## WillHelpIfICan

Jasmine tea said:


> son coup de nez à la mode...?
> Is that what you're saying?




I'm not sure. I've never heard of c_oup de nez à.
_But if you meant _pied de nez_, yes, I think it has the meaning of *doing/wearing/owning something that is new or unusual*.


----------



## Jasmine tea

Thanks Willhelpifcan. It did help.
Coup de nez is the more common/familiar expression used for pied de nez (not really used any more except for written purposes).

P.S. le coup de nez is probably a shortening of "le coup du pied de nez"


----------



## mgarizona

Cath.S. said:


> Je reprends ta piste, finalement, M.
> _Sa petite radicalité élégante ?_
> Pfff... il se fait tard.



I love that, (as you might expect), but I doubt it jibes with Quantz's needs.

What's needed here is a simple modern way to express exactly this: *ostentation vestimentaire*.


----------



## Cath.S.

Jasmine tea said:


> Thanks Willhelpifcan. It did help.
> Coup de nez is the more common/familiar expression used for pied de nez (not really used any more except for written purposes).


Je n'ai jamais rencontré cette expression, ni à l'oral ni à l'écrit. Je ne pense pas qu'elle existe, pour être honnête.
Pour moi, un _coup de nez_, c'est un geste affectueux que font mes chats.


----------



## AudeS

Je suis assez d'accord avec Jasmine sur revendication. Je pensais aussi à démonstration ou manifeste:
son petit manifeste stylistique
sa petite démonstration fashion
sa petite revendication tendance...

Par ailleurs, une inversion grammaticale pourrait donner quelques résultats sympas:
"son accessoire (petit est compris dedans) revendicatif" par exemple


----------



## Quantz

AudeS said:


> sa petite démonstration fashion
> sa petite revendication tendance...
> Par ailleurs, une inversion grammaticale pourrait donner quelques résultats sympas:
> "son accessoire (petit est compris dedans) revendicatif" par exemple



Macché, ça me plaît à la folie.


----------



## mgarizona

Yes, it's a lovely turn of phrase. And I suppose some 'fashion statements' are acts of protest, of one sort or another. But I'm afraid it's very hard for me to understand how an Armani tie might qualify as one.

All the author is saying is that this particular tie is a bit BOLD in comparison to what this person normally wears. A tad 'ostentatious.' Nothing more.


----------



## Cath.S.

mgarizona said:


> Yes, it's a lovely turn of phrase. And I suppose some 'fashion statements' are acts of protest, of one sort or another. But I'm afraid it's very hard for me to understand how an Armani tie might qualify as one.
> 
> All the author is saying is that this particular tie is a bit BOLD in comparison to what this person normally wears. A tad 'ostentatious.' Nothing more.


C'est précisément pour cela que j'avais proposé _son petit clin d'œil à la mode._

Je voudrais modifier cette suggestion :
_Son petit clin d'œil (à la) haute couture._


----------



## Quantz

Jasmine tea said:


> statement me fait penser à revendication.
> 
> la seule petite note avec laquelle il affichait son goût fashion
> la seule touche qui laissait devenir son penchant mode
> 
> SORRY
> la seule petite touche qui laissait DEVINER son penchant mode



Sa petite touche tendance…


----------



## Jasmine tea

Quantz said:


> Sa petite touche tendance…


 
Joli! Quantz
et bien trouvé... c'est si difficile parfois de faire court en français...


----------



## miami5

How translate (a title of article) : Georgia 'S fashion statement 
Une déclaration de la mode en Géorgie ??


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

il raconte quoi cet article? Un titre, c'est souvent plus qu'une simple suite de mots...


----------



## Souxie

L'état de la mode en Géorgie
La politique de la mode géorgienne
Ce que veut la Géorgie en matière de mode

?
...


----------



## Micia93

"un état des lieux de la mode en Géorgie"?


----------



## miami5

Un état des lieux de la mode en Géorgie me plaît bien. Merci à tous


----------



## Almodovar

Bonjour,

I think she found me exotic, my very ugliness a sort of Gallic fashion statement.

Que signifie fashion statement ici ?
Il est question d'une jeune Française attirée par un jeune homme indien. 
my very ugliness a sort of Gallic fashion statement.= ma franche laideur devait être à la mode gauloise ? /à la mode en France ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Michelvar

ma laideur semblant justement être une sorte de marqueur du chic gaulois.

(je traduis "very" par "justement". "my very ugliness" ça n'est pas "ma franche laideur", c'est quelque chose comme "ma laideur, en elle même, ...")


----------



## wildan1

miami5 said:


> Georgia 'S fashion statement


Bien que l'article cité parle de la mode en Géorgie (le pays) basée sur les vêtements traditionnels, _Georgia_ est un prénom en plus d'être un nom d'état aux US et d'un pays balkan.

Donc, _la petite touche de mode propre à Georgia_ peut aussi passer si on parle d'une femme nommée Georgia.


----------



## Almodovar

Merci Michelvar pour l'éclairage, et la traduction bien trouvée. 
 Je dirais maintenant : Jusqu'à ma laideur qui semblait le comble/le summum du chic gaulois


----------

